# 1989 VW Wolfsberg Jetta



## jermaineee (Jul 23, 2014)

I have found a 1989 VW Wolfsberg Jetta for sale and I am looking to purchase it but the guy says that it has a bad ground. exactly what does that mean and how much would this part cost me. all responses are helpful so feel free to answer thank you!!


----------



## chinosh777 (Oct 4, 2010)

Bad ground on what 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## b.scussel (May 27, 2014)

Eek. Can it be identified?


----------



## chinosh777 (Oct 4, 2010)

What are the symptoms

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## b.scussel (May 27, 2014)

Here you go. I'll make it simple... 
Find yourself another.


----------



## chinosh777 (Oct 4, 2010)

Ok that's better

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## b.scussel (May 27, 2014)

Did you ever find one in better shape?


----------

